# Marine Corps Infantry



## Christian Bale (Jul 26, 2014)

I'm looking on joining the Marine Corps and want to go in as an infantrymen/riflemen. My question is, does that MOS ever fill up? Can there ever be an MOS that's full? I originally wanted to join the navy and become or at least try to become a SEAL, but considering BUD/s attrition rate is 70 to 80 percent it's not definite and I don't want to be stuck mopping a deck on some ship. I just love SEALs. The Marine Corps have just gotten their foot in on the whole "Spec Ops" scene and they got my attention so I want to give MarSOC a try but if I fail I at least want to be able to fall back on my infantry MOS because Marine Grunts and some bad ass dudes.

Sorry if this question was asked before. I looked and looked but didn't find any question that was related to this one but if it was asked before, really sorry about that.


----------



## x SF med (Jul 26, 2014)

Young man, you need to search in more than the limited stores of information here.  There is an entire internet with all of the answers you seek, and self reliance, initiative and sense of mission are keys to any military field career.  Nobody will give you the answers in combat.

Remember there is a draw down of forces in effect, with RIFs (Reductions In Force) throughout the branches...  use common sense and got to the Marine Corps website I'll bet you the answer is there.

eta:  here is the site   http://www.marines.com/being-a-Marine/roles-in-the-corps/career-tool
and ... yes, jobs may get closed when recruitment numbers are hit or there are no openings due to attrition.


----------



## AWP (Jul 26, 2014)

Christian Bale said:


> I'm looking on joining the Marine Corps and want to go in as an infantrymen/riflemen. My question is, does that MOS ever fill up? Can there ever be an MOS that's full? I originally wanted to join the navy and become or at least try to become a SEAL, but considering BUD/s attrition rate is 70 to 80 percent it's not definite and I don't want to be stuck mopping a deck on some ship. I just love SEALs. The Marine Corps have just gotten their foot in on the whole "Spec Ops" scene and they got my attention so I want to give MarSOC a try but if I fail I at least want to be able to fall back on my infantry MOS because Marine Grunts and some bad ass dudes.
> 
> Sorry if this question was asked before. I looked and looked but didn't find any question that was related to this one but if it was asked before, really sorry about that.


 
I'm in a giving mood.

Every MOS fills up. Worried about failing out of BUD/S? Don't go, you don't want it bad enough. You want "definite" in Special Operations? No such thing.

Your fear and perception of "cool" are setting you up for failure. If you can't move past that then every branch needs a good payroll clerk. I'm serious.

I won't "out" the member, but we had a man complete his SOF pipeline in the last week. You know his biggest fear if I recall correctly? This goes back to before he joined....Getting his packet right. The paperwork bothered him. The paperwork. Not failure, not PT, not injuries, not being miserable or a thousand other things....He wanted the packet to be correct so he'd have his shot. See the difference between you two?

Get your head and heart right, they sound like they aren't in the fight. The military will always be there.

Good luck.


----------



## x SF med (Jul 26, 2014)

Christian Bale said:


> ... I originally wanted to join the navy and become or at least try to become a SEAL, but considering BUD/s attrition rate is 70 to 80 percent it's not definite and I don't want to be stuck mopping a deck on some ship. I just love SEALs. The Marine Corps have just gotten their foot in on the whole "Spec Ops" scene and they got my attention so I want to give MarSOC a try but if I fail I at least want to be able to fall back on my infantry MOS because Marine Grunts and some bad ass dudes.
> 
> ...



So...  you won't join the Navy (Navy, in this case, the United States Navy is capitalized, as are Marine, Army, AF, USCG, SF, and Ranger) because there is no guarantee you will be given a Trident and you don't want to do whatever the needs of the Navy require.  Backup plan is USMC, so that when you fail MARSOC Indoc/A&S you will definitely be a Rifleman...  guess what, buttercup, needs of the Marine Corps will be the key factor...  you may end up cutting the Post Commander's lawn for the rest of your enlistment if that's what's needed, or as a mail clerk, or standing as a guard in front of HQ.

Guess what, the attrition rate at USMCRD is about 35%...  that's right 35% of the people that show up for Basic go home without ever becoming a Marine.  Pass rate for MARSOC A&S is similar to BUDs...  which, if my math is correct gives you about a 4% chance of going to MARSOC.

Grow some balls, grab them, and set your goal, if you fail... get the hell back up and figure out what you did wrong, and run at the wall again, you'll either scale it or you won't - Lather, rinse, repeat.   In between tries, be the best damn whatever the hell it is you are at that moment, and learn that position and the others around you.

Right now you are failure before you start.  Here is a clue for the 'Entitled Generation' to which you belong, you are going to fail, not everybody gets a medal, and you are not a friggin star unless you learn humility, hard work, humor, and excellence in all actions.

Move the fuck out and take this lesson as a freebie.


----------



## Scubadew (Jul 26, 2014)

Some of the hardest guys I've met were at one point "stuck mopping a deck on some ship". 

Decide what to be and go be it. 

The attrition rate should motivate you, not scare you away.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 26, 2014)

Christian Bale said:


> I'm looking on joining the Marine Corps and want to go in as an infantrymen/riflemen. My question is, does that MOS ever fill up? Can there ever be an MOS that's full? I originally wanted to join the navy and become or at least try to become a SEAL, but considering BUD/s attrition rate is 70 to 80 percent it's not definite and I don't want to be stuck mopping a deck on some ship. I just love SEALs. The Marine Corps have just gotten their foot in on the whole "Spec Ops" scene and they got my attention so I want to give MarSOC a try but if I fail I at least want to be able to fall back on my infantry MOS because Marine Grunts and some bad ass dudes.
> 
> Sorry if this question was asked before. I looked and looked but didn't find any question that was related to this one but if it was asked before, really sorry about that.


Dude.  Run, don't half-step to your nearly computer and un-F this post.  I went back to check your intro post, you are not a 17-year old high school junior.  You are an 18 year old man who graduated high school.  BUT...unless you take some ownership in your life and future, high school will be the only thing you ever graduate from.   Your comment about being "stuck mopping a deck" (it's swabbing by the way), is so down right ignorant I just don't know what more to say.

So that I can feel I offered productive advice, here you go.  Whatever branch you choose, know what your job will be after boot camp and have it in writing.  Do not, no matter what you are told, go in "open contract"

It's the weekend, and folks have gone pretty easy on you, so I am not going to pile on...too much.  May God have mercy on your soul if *Pardus *happens along though....


----------



## Gunz (Jul 26, 2014)

Ooh-Rah1069 said:


> it's swabbing by the way


----------



## Optimus Hund (Jul 26, 2014)

As one of the many FNG's here, I may be overstepping my boundries. So I'm going to start by saying I *earned *my EGA, as x SF med *earned *his tab and SeAL's *earn* their budweiser. Are you seeing a common theme yet? No one is going to give you anything, you earn it, or you don't deserve it. After boot I became a Marine Admin Clerk; MOS 0151. Was it the job I wanted? No. But I was damned good at it and I'm proud of my accomplishments while doing it. EVERY job in our military is important, without support staff like me, the operators wouldn't get chow, ammo or pay. So suck it up buttercup, and drive the fuck on. If you want it bad enough, you'll strive to be the best at whatever billet you hold.


----------



## pardus (Jul 26, 2014)

Christian Bale said:


> I'm looking on joining the Marine Corps and want to go in as an infantrymen/riflemen. My question is, does that MOS ever fill up? Can there ever be an MOS that's full? I originally wanted to join the navy and become or at least try to become a SEAL, but considering BUD/s attrition rate is 70 to 80 percent it's not definite and I don't want to be stuck mopping a deck on some ship. I just love SEALs. The Marine Corps have just gotten their foot in on the whole "Spec Ops" scene and they got my attention so I want to give MarSOC a try but if I fail I at least want to be able to fall back on my infantry MOS because Marine Grunts and some bad ass dudes.
> 
> Sorry if this question was asked before. I looked and looked but didn't find any question that was related to this one but if it was asked before, really sorry about that.



Your concept of a back up plan is sound, however your thought process for getting there via your broken love affair with Navy SEALs and probable failure with your MARSOC idea (I won't say goal) is pathetic.



Ooh-Rah1069 said:


> Dude.  Run, don't half-step to your nearly computer and un-F this post.  I went back to check your intro post, you are not a 17-year old high school junior.  You are an 18 year old man who graduated.  BUT...unless you take some ownership in your life and future, high school will be the only thing you ever graduate from.   Your comment about being "stuck mopping a deck" (it's swabbing by the way), is so down right ignorant I just don't know what more to say.
> 
> So that I can feel I offered productive advice, here you go.  Whatever branch you choose, know what your job will be after boot camp and have it in writing.  Do not, no matter what you are told, go in "open contract"
> 
> It's the weekend, and folks have gone pretty easy on you, so I am not going to pile on...too much.  May God have mercy on your soul if *Pardus *happens along though....



Ha, I came back from an FTX last night and I'm a little hungover today, so trying to type quietly and calmly...



Optimus Hund said:


> As one of the many FNG's here, I may be overstepping my boundries. So I'm going to start by saying I *earned *my EGA, as x SF med *earned *his tab and SEAL's *earn* their budweiser. Are you seeing a common theme yet? No one is going to give you anything, you earn it, or you don't deserve it. After boot I became a Marine Admin Clerk; MOS 0151. Was it the job I wanted? No. But I was damned good at it and I'm proud of my accomplishments while doing it. EVERY job in our military is important, without support staff like me, the operators wouldn't get chow, ammo or pay. So suck it up buttercup, and drive the fuck on. If you want it bad enough, you'll strive to be the best at whatever billet you hold.



Indeed. I am very grateful  to support personal. As you say, the guys up front can't do their jobs without the guys in the rear. 
That said I despise the pouge mentality that pervades some units/personal in the rear.


----------



## Gunz (Jul 26, 2014)

pardus said:


> ...your broken love affair with Navy SEALs...


 
 stop it, you're killing me


----------



## Optimus Hund (Jul 26, 2014)

pardus said:


> Indeed. I am very grateful  to support personal. As you say, the guys up front can't do their jobs without the guys in the rear.
> That said I despise the pouge mentality that pervades some units/personal in the rear.



As on of those POG's/REMF's I saw that mentality all too often. They took the best gear and the best chow. When I drew 782 gear, I always went to my buddies in the Bat's to make sure they had the gear that would help them get the job done, I made due with what was left. In the field, I waited until the grunts ate first, stood duty as required so that they could take liberty on return from FTX's. I did what I could to ensure they got needed down time. In return, if the SHTF, I KNEW they would have my back. Not trying to sound better than anyone else, just did what I could.


----------



## pardus (Jul 26, 2014)

Optimus Hund said:


> As on of those POG's/REMF's I saw that mentality all to often. They took the best gear and the best chow. When I drew 782 gear, I always went to my buddies in the Bat's to make sure they had the gear that would help them get the job done, I made due with what was left. In the field, I waited until the grunts ate first, stood duty as required so that they could take liberty on return from FTX's. I did what I could to ensure they got needed down time. In return, if the SHTF, I KNEW they would have my back. Not trying to sound better than anyone else, just did what I could.



Fuck'n A, good on you!

In general I did notice a more professional attitude from Marine rear echelon types than what Ive seen in the Army, and that's not to say the Army POGs were all shitbags either.


----------



## Optimus Hund (Jul 26, 2014)

pardus said:


> Fuck'n A, good on you!
> 
> In general I did notice a more professional attitude from Marine rear echelon types than what Ive seen in the Army, and that's not to say the Army POGs were all shitbags either.


Every unit has it share of shit birds.....


----------



## Gunz (Jul 27, 2014)

Optimus Hund said:


> Every unit has it share of shit birds.....


 
I walked into III MAF Disbursing to clear up a teammate's pay record...with dried paddy mud up to my thighs, grenade rings in my bush hat, dogtags in my bootlaces, needing a shave, a haircut, a bath, fungicide for my ringworm and carrying a hot weapon, _naturally_--and met a whole flock of them. I was rescued by an astute 04 who was the only MFer in the AO who knew there was a war going on. Thankfully my visits to the green zones were brief and few in number.


----------



## BloodStripe (Jul 31, 2014)

I enlisted two weeks after 9/11. I tried to ship to boot in June after I graduated. The 03 field would not have a slot at ITB until January meaning I had to wait till October to leave. When I graduated ITB 99%, of my class got sent to Horno, got issued gear, and then got straight on a plane for Kuwait to stage for the invasion. So in a round about way, yes MOS fields can be filled but more importantly school slots may not be available for x amount of time.


----------



## Christian Bale (Jul 31, 2014)

SOTGWarrior said:


> I enlisted two weeks after 9/11. I tried to ship to boot in June after I graduated. The 03 field would not have a slot at ITB until January meaning I had to wait till October to leave. When I graduated ITB 99%, of my class got sent to Horno, got issued gear, and then got straight on a plane for Kuwait to stage for the invasion. So in a round about way, yes MOS fields can be filled but more importantly school slots may not be available for x amount of time.



Answered my question perfectly, thanks a lot man I appreciate it. And thank you for your service.


----------



## BloodStripe (Jul 31, 2014)

Also, the Marines have had "their foot in the door to" Spec Ops"" for a very long time. Just because in 2006 they joined SOCCOM does not mean they did not have special operation units.


----------



## Christian Bale (Jul 31, 2014)

SOTGWarrior said:


> Also, the Marines have had "their foot in the door to" Spec Ops"" for a very long time. Just because in 2006 they joined SOCCOM does not mean they did not have special operation units.



Your right about that, sorry for my mistake. I should be more specific next time. By "their foot in the door" I was talking about them just recently joining SOCOM.


----------



## dmcgill (Aug 3, 2014)

You sound like one of those dudes who subscribes to Operator as Fuck pages on FB and wants to have a sweet beard and wear a ballcap on patrol.

Get over the image dude.

It's not what you think it is, and your perception of the military, Marine Corps, other jobs, is all wrong. My advice, do whatever it is you're doing now for about three more years, keep training, and if by that time you still want to join the military then give it a shot. Until then work on educating yourself as much as possible. Read every single thing on the subject, seek a mentor and *READ MORE POST LESS*.


----------



## walra107 (Aug 3, 2014)

(To the Mods/Admins/and other members : I know I haven't posted on this site in a long time, I've been in and out of various schools in various places so I apologize for my lack of presence)

To the OP: as someone who recently (I won't say how long ago) came into a certain USMC community, I will tell you a few things that may help in your decision...One thing I always say is Maturity, maturity plays a huge factor in your success, or lack thereof, in a selection school such as A&S, BUD/S,BRC, etc. You can be a PT god and still fall short of your goal if you aren't mature enough to face adversity. Everybody faces adversity at some point during a Selection type school you *will *be tested, you can either persevere or you can go home. Just because you're 18 doesn't mean you have an excuse to not be mature enough.

So in reading your original posts and seeing your goals, it seems like you want to be a "badass operator", it's ok. However there is a big difference between WANTING to be that guy, and NEEDING to be that guy. I don't quite gather from your post that you NEED to be what you say, I could be wrong. I won't fool you here and say I was never afraid of failing my schooling, I worried everyday constantly, but I believe that lead to my successes thus far, it kept me going 100% all the time. However, I didn't let percentages and numbers of attrition rates prevent me from pursuing my dream in the first place. It does not matter if the failure rate is 99% or 1% there's always a chance at success , if it is what you need, go for it and then fight tooth and nail to succeed.  I promise you with whatever route you decide, it will take Blood, Sweat, and Tears.

You do have somewhat of a" backup plan" in case you don't get selected at A&S for MARSOC or earning the Trident at BUD/S or whatever the hell you decide, however I think you should do a bit more research on your own about that plan and form something more legitimate. You wont find that answer on here, maybe some tips, but that's about it. You will find a ton of great information and resources to get you started, but YOU have to do the research.

Whatever you decide for a path for your future I wish you nothing but success, remember your fate is not predetermined by statistics of attrition rates, it is determined by the heart and soul you are willing to put into it.


----------



## Scubadew (Aug 3, 2014)

walra107 said:


> Whatever you decide for a path for your future I wish you nothing but success, remember *your fate is not predetermined by statistics of attrition rates*, it is determined by the heart and soul you are willing to put into it.


 
Yut.


----------



## Christian Bale (Aug 4, 2014)

dmcgill said:


> You sound like one of those dudes who subscribes to Operator as Fuck pages on FB and wants to have a sweet beard and wear a ballcap on patrol.
> 
> Get over the image dude.
> 
> It's not what you think it is, and your perception of the military, Marine Corps, other jobs, is all wrong. My advice, do whatever it is you're doing now for about three more years, keep training, and if by that time you still want to join the military then give it a shot. Until then work on educating yourself as much as possible. Read every single thing on the subject, seek a mentor and *READ MORE POST LESS*.



What you described is actually the exact opisite of the type of person I am. I kno


walra107 said:


> (To the Mods/Admins/and other members : I know I haven't posted on this site in a long time, I've been in and out of various schools in various places so I apologize for my lack of presence)
> 
> To the OP: as someone who recently (I won't say how long ago) came into a certain USMC community, I will tell you a few things that may help in your decision...One thing I always say is Maturity, maturity plays a huge factor in your success, or lack thereof, in a selection school such as A&S, BUD/S,BRC, etc. You can be a PT god and still fall short of your goal if you aren't mature enough to face adversity. Everybody faces adversity at some point during a Selection type school you *will *be tested, you can either persevere or you can go home. Just because you're 18 doesn't mean you have an excuse to not be mature enough.
> 
> ...




I understand what you're saying and thanks for all the advice man I really appreciate it. I understand about adversity, truly. I know nothing to do with that type of goal is easy I was just being realistic with myself but you're right there's WANTING and NEEDING. I'm going to enlist in the Marine Corps this month I'm on vacation right now and when I get back to my home town that's when I'm going to get the ball rolling. So till then I've just been constantly looking up/researching any questions that I have and that's what brought me to ask about the whole "can a MOS be filled up" question. Looking back at it it was a pretty stupid/ignorant question but at the time I thought it was a worthy enough question to ask on here. Thanks for the advice once again I appreciate it a lot, any form of advice helps. Best of luck for any plans you have in the future to man.


----------



## Christian Bale (Aug 4, 2014)

dmcgill said:


> You sound like one of those dudes who subscribes to Operator as Fuck pages on FB and wants to have a sweet beard and wear a ballcap on patrol.
> 
> Get over the image dude.
> 
> It's not what you think it is, and your perception of the military, Marine Corps, other jobs, is all wrong. My advice, do whatever it is you're doing now for about three more years, keep training, and if by that time you still want to join the military then give it a shot. Until then work on educating yourself as much as possible. Read every single thing on the subject, seek a mentor and *READ MORE POST LESS*.




I know what your saying though and sorry if I annoyed you or anyone else with this question. I'm just trying to gain more knowledge before I go visit a recruiter but you're right "READ MORE POST LESS" definitely something i will be doing.


----------



## Squidward (Aug 5, 2014)

There's been a lot of good advice in this thread. I enjoyed reading all of it and liked/agreed to an extent that showed admiration, not necessity for a restraining order. 

OP, you know what's up. No need to kick a dead horse. For all hopefuls that might read this thread: 

Pay no attention to numbers or percentages. We believe in ideals not numbers. Attrition rates measure the finite amount of time it takes you to become basically trained to do a job that requires a lifetime of commitment and a lifetime of struggle. We're in the business of defeating statistics in the most basic sense. People like numbers because they're tangible. People like things they can hold on to because that's something they can be comfortable with. TV shows and documentaries will quote them day in and day out. 

Truthfully, the numbers are just there to keep out all the riff raff.


----------

